# Help a little guy



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi-

I work at the airport and found a pigeon on the tarmack that appears to have an injured wing and leg. 

His head and neck have some stringy feathers like baby feathers but he does not appear to be a baby. He doesn't have all his head feathers either. He is alert and preans himself, but I haven't seen him eat or drink yet.

We have him in a dog crate with water and wild bird seed in the crate.

He is surprisingly not terribly fearful for a feral bird. He is very dark gray.

What can I do for him? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

I attached a picture.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome Diggy, and thank you for your concern 

From the looks of it, the little guy is still young. Probably around the age he'd be weaned off from the parent's crop milk. So far you've done the right things. Just make sure he's in a warm place away from drafts, and keep an eye on him to see if he does drink and eat on his own. You may have to sort of teach him how to drink, by slightly sticking his beak in the water. Be careful not to go so far that his cere (pink fleshy part of the beak where his nostrils are) goes in, or he may breathe in some water. If he doesn't take a big drink when you do this, then at least he'll know where the water is when he needs it. Also you can feel his crop to see if he is eating. Not only would the crop be bigger if he's been eating, but if you gently feel it, you should be able to feel some seeds in there. If he doesn't eat soon you may have to handfeed him kaytee formula until you can get him eating on his own.

I'm sure someone else will come along soon to give you more info on that, and the possible injuries. I've given just about all the advice I can.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Diggy and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this young pigeon! Becky has already given you great info to get started with.

If you could let us know where you are located, we may have a member in your area that could assist with this little one.

The lack of feathering on the "face" is of some concern .. might be an indication of parasites (mites/lice) that need to be eradicated or might indicate that the little bird has trichomoniasis (canker).

Hope to hear back from you soon.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for saving this baby. It looks to me that he would still be being parent-fed even if he is starting to be weaned. If you can get a hold of some baby bird mix, they usually sell it at pet shops. Mix it with warm water, let it sit for a few minutes as it will thicken upon sitting. It should be room-temperature. My favorite hand-feeding method is:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

This mimics how the parents feed the baby, which is by the parent opening their beak, the baby sticks in his beak, and swallows the food made by the parent. 

The crop should be filled at feeding time; the crop is the area under the beak where the food goes until it is digested. After feeding, it should be visibly full but soft to the tough, similar to a balloon. Do not overfeed and extend the crop too full. Make sure the crop is empty and flat before the next feeding.

If you have a heating pad, you can set it on low with a towel over it. It's not necessary but would be welcome. Or, a sock full of uncooked rice can be microwaved. Make sure there are no "hot spots" if you do this before you put it in with the baby.

If you don't have access to baby bird formula, you can soak some high quality dog food or biscuits until soft, then pop pieces of it into the beak. Baby pigeons do not "gape" for food as most birds do. You can simply use a fingernail to gently pop open the beak and pop in the food. Frozen peas (not canned) are also a good food to feed, if you have some of those. Of course, defrost them first. 

Then, with some more info, we can go about helping him on his way.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

*He pooped*

Hi guys,

I'm really appreciative of all your support and information. I have to work today so my husband is going to get the baby bird formula. I'll try the sock with some warm rice. It's very hot where we are, but we took him inside because it looked like rain.

I'm concerned about my dogs and cat that they could get a parasite, etc. from the little guy. 

What would you suggest that I give him in the event he has mites, cankers, etc.

Thanks again for your support.

Diggy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm really appreciative of all your support and information. I have to work today so my husband is going to get the baby bird formula. I'll try the sock with some warm rice. It's very hot where we are, but we took him inside because it looked like rain.
> 
> ...



You can dust him with Sevin Dust, being careful not to get in eyes, nose, mouth, etc........the bugs on a bird are basically "bird bugs".......so they won't get on your dog or cat. Keep the dog away from the birds poop, cause, for whatever reason, dogs like to eat pigeon poop. Mine do anyway. 
He has that bare look around his face, which COULD mean he has canker. I see you asked about it, so someone must have mentioned it? I'll have to go back and read the other replys.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Read Terry's post..........can you have a look inside the babies mouth? It should be nice a pink and clean. See if you see any yellow cheesy looking particles,...........sort of like cottage cheese. How do his poops look? We ask everyone that, so you can give a detailed description. We've heard and seen it all.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

My husband is going to take a new pic of the bird and his poop...a picture says a thousand words  I'm not found of Sevin dust, as it's very toxic...any other suggestions on what would kill any potential parasites?

What should I do about assessing the wing and foot injuries? I'm a dog person


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What sort of injury does he have? Broken skin? Broken bones? Feathers missing? You can use the bug spray that people use on parakeets and such. Don't know the names but I'm sure you could find it at a pet store.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

His left leg doesn't function well at all. He can't fly and he tends to drag his wing when walks...it may be ok, but I'm not sure.

I'm not sure how to check him out...the right way to handle him to assess his injuries.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The leg and wing on the same side? He may have been hit by a vehicle of some sort..............Can you tell us where you are? We have so many members and so many resources, that with any luck, there may be someone near you that can help with the bird. 
OH, and the mite spray is called Scalex I believe. I just read that in another post.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Terry

My name is Frank. My wife, Diggy, is off to work and I am continuing the care of Peter Pan. We are waiting for Tinkerbelle to sprinkle some fairy dust, and thinking happy thoughts. LOL.

Seriously though, thanks for your help so far. We are located in Homestead, FL, about 30 miles south of Miami. If anyone knows of a place or person close by that can give us some guidance that would be great. Till then we will keep reading your responses and heeding your advice. 

Thanks again,

Frank & Diggy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> My name is Frank. My wife, Diggy, is off to work and I am continuing the care of Peter Pan. We are waiting for Tinkerbelle to sprinkle some fairy dust, and thinking happy thoughts. LOL.
> 
> ...



We've got a few members in FL. I've sent a PM to one of them. Let's see if she knows of anyone that might be able to help.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

I am off to try get hold of some food from the pet store. I want to get some nutrition into him ASAP. After the feeding I will take a new pic of him, (and his poop). 

Be back soon and thanks again.

Frank


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> I am off to try get hold of some food from the pet store. I want to get some nutrition into him ASAP. After the feeding I will take a new pic of him, (and his poop).
> 
> Be back soon and thanks again.
> 
> Frank


That sounds Good.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Just got back. I found a broad spectrum antibiotic called Marvel Aid, (sulfadimethoxine). I was thinking to give it to him as a prophylactic. Anyone think this is a bad idea? Full strength is 15mg/ounce. Should I dilute it by half maybe, seeing as he might still be a bit young ?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> Just got back. I found a broad spectrum antibiotic called Marvel Aid, (sulfadimethoxine). I was thinking to give it to him as a prophylactic. Anyone think this is a bad idea? Full strength is 15mg/ounce. Should I dilute it by half maybe, seeing as he might still be a bit young ?


Where did you find it? I have no idea how to figure out how much to give, or even if it should be given........I'll find out though (I hope)...hold on before giving it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I found this..........http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1451&articleid=1481
what do the directions say?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Help's on the way..............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have used Marvel before but primarily with songbirds because they're so darn hard to medicate and I could get it down them through their drinking water. 

I think I would hold off on giving him the Marvel until you hear from someone in your area. 

Until you can get some help through our members in the Miami area, try rolling a bath towel into a donut shape, making the center just large enough to set him in. This should get him off his legs and help relieve any pressure or pain.

Good luck, he is a cutie!


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Just got back. I found a broad spectrum antibiotic called Marvel Aid, (sulfadimethoxine). I was thinking to give it to him as a prophylactic. Anyone think this is a bad idea? Full strength is 15mg/ounce. Should I dilute it by half maybe, seeing as he might still be a bit young ?


Thougt I posted this, but it does not show. So here it is again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> Just got back. I found a broad spectrum antibiotic called Marvel Aid, (sulfadimethoxine). I was thinking to give it to him as a prophylactic. Anyone think this is a bad idea? Full strength is 15mg/ounce. Should I dilute it by half maybe, seeing as he might still be a bit young ?
> 
> 
> Thougt I posted this, but it does not show. So here it is again.


yep, you did. see the posts above this one. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=305223&postcount=16


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That sure is a small amount of medication in a large volume. In one formulary, it shows to give them (pigeons) 25 mg/kg, PO, BID. That's 25 milligrams of medicine per kilogram of bird, orally, twice daily. That means that in order to get a proper dose, he needs to drink about 10 milliliters of this stuff, twice daily. According to the packaging, it's supposed to be used as the sole source of water for the bird for the treatment period. That'd be about right.

Were you going to take pictures of the leg and from the side so that we can see him better?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this little guy. You are doing a great job with his care and he looks like a sweet baby, well youngster.
There are a couple of places down there where you live but I haven't visited or talked to them in years, so I don't know if they would care for pigeons.
One place is I think mile marker 101? Not 100% sure, my husband would know but he is sleeping, I'll ask him when he wakes up. 
The other place is in Homestead, called Old McDonald's farm. I don't know if it still exists, I went there many years ago with a rescued duck. 
The next place I know is for sure pigeon friendly is in Palm Beach which is quite far for you.
Then there is a vet clinic in Pinecrest but quite expensive. I don't know if you want to go that route.
I'll give you more info on the wildlife rescue center nearest to you after I talk to hubby.


Reti


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

I found the Marvel Aid at Pet Supermarket. It was in the bird section. The dosage just says to replace it with the drinking water for five days. 

I fed the little guy using the method Maryjane suggested. Worked like a charm. I videoed most of the feeding, but the memory card got full, so the last ten minutes is not there. I will post the movie to You Tube, and post the URL for you guys to see. 

I will try get pic’s of his leg. I can’t see any trauma. His leg seems ok, but his foot is limp. There were also some freaky little bugs on him. They looked like flies, and were biting him under his feathers. I pulled one off and tried to look at it, but it got away. You will see me freak out in the beginning of the video, that’s the bug landing on me.

Pidgey, feel free to use Nurse speak. I am a Nurse. (I am assuming Nurse, or some medical knowledge on your part.) 

Be back soon

Frank


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Diggy said:


> You will see me freak out in the beginning of the video, that’s the bug landing on me. Pidgey, feel free to use Nurse speak. I am a Nurse. (I am assuming Nurse, or some medical knowledge on your part.)
> Be back soon
> 
> Frank


That's funny. 

Good, ya'll understand each other........I'm going to cook dinner. Been sittin' here too long........


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Renee, don't stay away too long. 

Here are some more pic's.


1) Looking a bit perkier.

2) The limp foot. Is his skin normal looking?

3) His poop. The brown stuff is the food.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Is that string around his foot?

The poop isn't quite normal but looks much like when they haven't had any food for a while.

Hate to send you to the store again  but if you could pick up some plain yogurt and add about 1/4 to 1/2 tsp to the formula it will help his digestive system. I swear by the stuff when we feed babies/fledglings. Make the Exact just a bit thinner than the Exact directions.

He looks good to me.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I was going to ask the same thing about the string. I don't see it anywhere else on the foot in the picture, though. I've picked up pigeons who I initially thought might have a fracture only to find they were unable to walk because of string! 

If it is string, take it off for him.

Those flies you see feed on blood. If they fly off him, you'll probably find them on the wall close by (they are poor fliers). I usually squish them with a paper towel. Others I know squish them with their bare fingers--bleaaargh!

Jennifer


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw the “string” too, and checked him out. Almost hoping it would be that easy. But, alas, it was just a strawberry blonde hair. 

I am having trouble uploading the video to YouTube. I will keep you posted. Off to the store I go for some yoghurt. 

Thanks to everyone for all your help. We would have been lost without your input. You guys rock.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, you guys don't think or aren't concerned about canker? I have a paranoia now I guess when I see the bare face on a youngster.......is that warranted? 
Other than that, he looks good to me too. We (or someone) needs to figure out about the leg/wing problem.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, Diggy, not everyone is as agreeable to all our suggestions! 

It does sound like the baby has pigeon flies and they are pretty pigeon specific and even if they get on you they don't linger long. They are hard little boogers to kill because they're so flat but we just use a paper towel land squeeze real hard. You can put them down the drain with a lot of water too. A spray called Scatt will get rid of them and any other creepy-crawlies he has. Just cover his head.

One thing you can do is wash his legs/feet and get the built up poop off and maybe you can see if there are any abrasions. I'm hoping he was just grazed by a car and is sore but hopefully the pictures will show more.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I noticed the head too but I'll tell you, we have had a lot of little guys in that look like that who didn't have canker.

But just to be sure - Diggy, check the inside of the mouth for any yellow, cheesy looking "blobs" and let us know. The mouth should be pink with nothing obstructing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I've seen many youngsters without face feathers. One thing that always worked for me in detecting canker is the smell it gives out. 

Anyways, the Wildlife Bird Sanctuary is on mile marker 91 or 92, across from the Keys Jewish Community Church. You might take him down there to have them take a look at the bird. 

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I noticed the head too but I'll tell you, we have had a lot of little guys in that look like that who didn't have canker.
> 
> But just to be sure - Diggy, check the inside of the mouth for any yellow, cheesy looking "blobs" and let us know. The mouth should be pink with nothing obstructing.


OK. I"ll keep that in mind............


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We've seen several over the years with a characteristic alopecia (lack of feathers) in those same places that signals a real problem. This one's at that age where it's not uncommon although it's still worrisome. The leg picture's a little closer than I'd like. It'd be good to back up a bit and possibly hold the wing up to allow a better view of the joints, bones and alignment. The skin color is probably normal for that bird--I've seen plenty with a blackish tint to the scales, especially when their feathers are that dark to begin with (could be a trick of the lighting).

If you're currently feeding him Kaytee or something like that, you'll need to use that medicine as the water for dilution or some part thereof. You want to get the 10 mg in him twice a day. It'd be pretty easy for him to eat more food than that and, therefore, over-medicate so you might want to work that out on paper.

You'll probably want to get about 7 dry, level teaspoons worth of formula powder however it's diluted into him per day at this point as a guess. He looks like he might have been malnourished, hard to say.

Pidgey


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

I just fed him again. When I brought the syringe close to him, he went straight in and grabbed a few mouth fulls, came up for air and back in again. I was pleased to see him more active and enthusiastic. 

Afterwards he sat in my hand and closed his eyes for a bit, amidst a few squeaks. 

Have to go clean up the messed food now, before the ants realize it is there.

Frank


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like you're doing great. You can feel free to give him a bath, especially after messy feedings. I just fill up the bathroom sink with a few inches of warm water and plop them in, then use a clean sponge to sponge off the excess food.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Late night update. We gave him a warm bath with flea soap and were horrified by the number of those scary flat-flies that came off him. Somewhere are around 25-30. Plus, he cleaned up so nicely...he dozed off to sleep in my hand and woke up pecking at the colors on the t-shirt he was wrapped in. So we put some seed with him on my lap and he learned how to eat the seed in about 20 minutes. The colors on the shirt seemed to stimulate him to want to eat. He seems very happy and comfy now. I don't think his leg will ever work, and while we bathed him, we took the opportunity to trim his wings. I can see the beginings of those peacock colored featers starting to develop on the back of his neck. I also was able to open his beak and take a look and all seems pink and healthy in there. Updates will follow with pics tomorrow. A continued thank you to all who have provided advise and follow Peter Pan's story...


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

PS: The bald like spots seem better since the bath...we'll post pics tomorrow so you can see.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi guys

It has been a busy day. Peter Pan is doing fantastic. His leg/foot still not functioning. I figured out his wing is not injured, but instead he is using his wing to compensate for his bum leg and assist him in moving around. 

He is still eating up a storm and is drinking much more too. He cleaned up so well we will have to post a pic to show you what a wonderful job you all did in helping us with little dude. Thanks again. Will get to posting a pic ASAP.

Frank and Diggy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS. Thanks so much in letting us know what's been happeing! 

Looking forward to picture updates of Peter Pan!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow sounds like you really are taking great care of Peter Pan and what a lucky little guy he is to have found you. Sounds to me like he's a smart little bugger, too, and from the sounds of how well he's settling in...I wonder if a lifetime friendship is being forged


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

If he's using his wing as a crutch, I'm wondering if he has a fracture high up on the leg. Have you looked/felt there? If there's a break, I'd think it would need splinting or some sort of attention for it to heal well.

Jennifer


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey ho and hoo hoo

Quick pic of the little pigeon that could, and will. I am off to class now, finals week. 

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

How do I go about splinting the leg?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you hold him up a bit with his leg dangling and take a picture? Especially one with both of his feet touching the ground?

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Frank, he looks wonderful and seems to be very content. You and your wife are doing a terrific job and thank you so very much.


----------



## Diggy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Pan the man*

Hi Guys

Just a quick hello and how are you from Peter Pan. He has gone from strength to strength. He has lost most all of his baby feathers, and does not squeak as much anymore. He is still a love though. Check him out in this pic.

Regards

Frank and Diggy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo! Thank you so much! It's wonderful to see what a lovely bird Peter Pan has become! Bless you for saving him!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely pic. He seems so proud of himself having his picture taken.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely picture. Peter Pan is so cute!

Is his leg okay now?

Thank you for helping him.


----------

